# Advice on buying a used URS4



## MKTSC (Jan 24, 2002)

Looking at a '93 S4 with about 160k on it. Owner indicates that it was serviced by brother who is an Audi mechanic, has all receipts and service records. Recent service includes: timing belt (15k miles ago), new fuel pump and auxilary water pump. What is an auxilary water pump?
Only issues are a sunburnt roof due to sitting in the tennesee sun, intermittant cruise control, and the need for an a/c recharge.
Price: $4000
How reliable are these things long term. I have an Audi 90 2.8 with 168k on it that runs like a top, and a friend has a quarter million mile 90 20v. Are the UR cars on par with the reliability of these cars?
Yes or no?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Advice on buying a used URS4 (MKTSC)*

Your stealing that thing for 4000. Id buy one of those motors for 4000.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Advice on buying a used URS4 (MKTSC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKTSC* »_How reliable are these things long term. I have an Audi 90 2.8 with 168k on it that runs like a top, and a friend has a quarter million mile 90 20v. Are the UR cars on par with the reliability of these cars?
Yes or no?

I'd ceirtanly buy it. And the reliability is not the issue. These things will do more than 500k kilometres and still work great. Had one with 300k km, it was overall in quite bad condition, was not looked after etc. but it was still working without a single problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKTSC (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Advice on buying a used URS4 (urquattro83)*

That's good to know. The car comes with Yokohama performance tires on the Fuchs, and steel wheels with Blizzaks. It also comes with a box of receipts, which is good. Known issues are that the paint on the roof is faded from sun exposure, and the headliner is sagging. Also the strut inserts might need replaced. Owner has also indicated that the brakes were done last year.
-Matt


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Advice on buying a used URS4 (MKTSC)*

http://www.s-cars.org has a good buying guide. When was the timing belt last replaced ? You don't want to be bending valves.


----------



## MKTSC (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Advice on buying a used URS4 (Harold)*

Thanks Harold. I've already scoured S-cars.org and Audiworld for all information concerning the car.







I've all but memorized the buyers guide, and audiworld FAQ thread. I even know how to remove the top speed plug!
Apparently the timing belt was done 15k ago. Hope there's a receipt for it!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Advice on buying a used URS4 (MKTSC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKTSC* »_What is an auxilary water pump?

Electrical after-run pump to cool down the turbo when you turn off the engine, to prevent oil sludge buildup due to excessive heat in the turbo's gaskets and bearings.


----------



## B4ThaiGuy (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying a used URS4 (PerL)*

Are these aux. water pumps on all the 93' S4? Where would it be located. Another question, how would I go about finding a rebuild kit for the turbo, I want to get one with ceramic; bearings and shaft??


----------

